# Eclipse - Perspectives



## lumo (17. Nov 2009)

hallo,
hab mehrere plugins geschrieben die in meinem projekt in verwendung sind.
anfangs waren alle perspectiven in einer toolbar und konnten ausgewählt werden.
mittlerweile sind diese verschwunden

wie kann ich die perspektivenliste wieder hinzufügen?
habe in jedem plugin eine extension au forg.eclipse.ui.perspective definiert...
wird mir aber nicht angezeigt. hab nun auch das problem, dass ich die perspektive nicht mehr resetten kann (und hab mir die fenster geschlossen (NICHT IM ECLIPSE IDE sondern in meiner anwendung)) dadurch dass die leiste fehlt bekomm ich die perspective weder her, kann sie nicht resetten noch wechseln - kann mich nicht erinnern dass ich sie absichtlich entfernt hätte...

über jede idee wäre ich froh...

danke schon mal

EDIT: es sieht so aus als ob meine perspective überhaupt nicht initialisiert wird (also zumindest die funktion im Perspective.java wird nicht aufgerufen, denn ich hab da ne ausgabe drin, die nicht kommt, wenn ich die anwendung starte... :autsch::rtfm


----------



## dzim (17. Nov 2009)

hast du die perspective-extension in der plugin.xml genutzt ;-)
plugin.xml > Extensions > org.eclipse.ui.perspectives und dort mal hinzufügen, wenn du es noch nicht getan hast.


----------



## Sonecc (17. Nov 2009)

> hast du die perspective-extension in der plugin.xml genutzt
> plugin.xml > Extensions > org.eclipse.ui.perspectives und dort mal hinzufügen, wenn du es noch nicht getan hast


hat er, wie hier steht


lumo hat gesagt.:


> habe in jedem plugin eine extension au forg.eclipse.ui.perspective definiert...



____________________



Irgendwo ein Fehler in deiner Anwendung, die verhindert das eine View oder so nicht geladen werden kann?
Starte die Anwendung mal mit -consoleLog als ein Program Argument in der Run Configuration um auch Fehler zu kriegen die nicht kritisch sind...


----------



## lumo (17. Nov 2009)

jep

eclipse zeigt mir beim verify dass alles passt.
auch keine problems werden angezeigt... auch der error log ist sauber.

hab folgendes in meine perspective vom CORE gescrhieben (das ist das hauptplugin auf das alle anderen aufbauen)


```
import org.eclipse.ui.IPageLayout;

public class Perspective implements IPerspectiveFactory {

	public void createInitialLayout(IPageLayout layout) {
		System.out.println("core.perspective init.");
		addPerspectiveShortcuts(layout);
	}
	
	private void addPerspectiveShortcuts(IPageLayout layout) {
		System.out.println("adding all possible perspectives");
		layout.addPerspectiveShortcut("at.biooffice.core.perspective");
	}
}
```
dasmüsste mir eigentlich beim initialisieren des plugins ausgeben "core.perspective init.", danach sofort "adding all possible perspectives") und dann sollte zumindest eine perspective da sein (womit - so weit ich das weiss - gleich automatisch die shortcut-leiste erscheint...)

passiert aber nicht...


----------



## Sonecc (17. Nov 2009)

Wüsste da nun auch nicht weiter...
Zumindest die Ausgaben sollten erfolgen, wenn die Perspective definiert ist und geladen wird...


----------



## lumo (17. Nov 2009)

bin nen schritt weiter!

ich hab jetzt folgenden code hinzugefügt:

```
public void preWindowOpen() {
IWorkbenchWindowConfigurer configurer = getWindowConfigurer();
configurer.setShowPerspectiveBar(true);
... 
}
```
HINWEIS: DEN HATTE ICH NIE DRIN UND VORHER GINGS AUCH (letzte woche vor dem heimgehn...?!)

hab jetzt noch folgendes problem:






eigentilch hab ich nur vier perspectiven
und zwar contact collection, literature und site.
woher die teile mit den spitzklammern herkommen weiss ich nicht, des weiteren funktionieren nicht alle perspektiven (das bekomme ich aber sicher hin...)

werden die perspektiven irgendwo gechached?? (ein clean hat die teile auf alle fälle nicht gelöscht)


----------



## Gast2 (17. Nov 2009)

lumo hat gesagt.:


> bin nen schritt weiter!
> 
> ich hab jetzt folgenden code hinzugefügt:
> 
> ...



Vielleicht kommen die aus irgendwelchen anderen Plugins die du verwendest...


----------



## Wildcard (17. Nov 2009)

Perspektiven die einmal verwendet wurden werden im Workspace gespeichert. Selbst wenn das Plugin das die Perspektive definiert hat gelöscht wird, die Perspektive ist noch da.
Versuch einfach mal einen anderen Workspace um zu sehen wie der aktuelle Stand ist.


----------



## lumo (18. Nov 2009)

Q: kann ich den jetzigen workspace nicht "clean" machen?

A::rtfm:
	
	
	
	





```
eclipse.exe -clean
```

, jetzt schmiert eclipse immer ab bei "Initializing Java Tooling" 1% ???:L

so, nach 3x clean und 5x eclipse starten hat es endlich wieder normal gestartet :toll:
die perspectives mit spitzklammern gibts aber immer noch.
kann das kommen, dass er jedesmal eine neue perspective einbindet, wenn ein plugin eine dependency auf das plugin hat?

hab zwar mehrere plugins eingebunden, aber nur 4 haben perspectives. (eines hat überhaupt keinen view/perspective und ein anderes hat nur einen view für eine perspective.)


----------



## lumo (18. Nov 2009)

so, hab jetzt gesehn, dass ich eine gmapsperspective in der liste hab...

hab den ganzen workspace nach dem string durchsucht mit folgendem ergebnis:


> Suche abgeschlossen, 'GMapsPerspective ' wurde 0-mal gefunden (0 Datei(en)).



hat jemand ne idee wo eclipse da nen cache hat?? und ob bzw wie man den löschen kann

noch ein update.
hab hardcoremässig den folder D:\JAVA\WORKSPACE\.metadata\.plugins gelöscht
jetzt sind die spitzklammern weg, allerdings auch meine svn verbindungen. hab die svn wieder importiert -> klappt.
allerdings hab ich schon wieder eine spitzklammer generiert. und zwar macht er das, wenn ich eine perspective lade, die aber einen fehler enthält. -> bei nem fehler fügt er die klammern hinzu, löscht sie aber nicht wieder, wenn der fehler behoben wurde... dadurch sammeln sich diese einträge dann (und ich weiss immer noch nicht in welchem ordner die liegen :noe


----------



## Wildcard (19. Nov 2009)

Perspektiven die nicht mehr von einem PlugIn contributed werden kannst du AFAIR in den Preferences löschen


----------

